# How to greet strange dog



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Linda and Deb inspired this article. You might not remember all points but if you remember half of it, pass it on to anyone that wants to greet your dog. Remember we get more requests for petting our dogs than most ,simply because they are so small and CUTE. ound: 

1. Don’t approach the dog. Pretend you are ignoring the dog. Dogs prefer not to be zeroed in on by strangers. Have you ever noticed how well-mannered dogs meeting for the first time turn their heads away from each other?

2. Ask the dog’s person for permission to meet their dog. Assuming they say yes, follow the steps below.

3. Stay relaxed. You can yawn, put on an easy smile, or slowly blink your eyelids. Keep you body loose. All these signal to the dog that you are not a threat.

4. Do not look the dog in the eyes. While eye contact signals trustworthiness to most Westerners, in the dog world it signals aggression or threat.

5. Turn your body so you are not facing the dog. Again, being face-to-face is polite to most of us, but can signal threat or aggressive intentions to a dog. Notice how well-mannered dogs greet – as they approach they make a half-moon curve as they pass each other and turn nose to butt.

6. Stand straight or squat. Do not crouch over the dog. I doubt you want to be crouched over by a stranger and neither does your dog. It’s threatening.

7. Allow the dog to come to you. Most dogs are naturally curious and they will let you know if they are interested in you. If not, don’t take it personally.

8. If the dog shows interest by sniffing you with a relaxed posture, tail wag (not all dogs will wag and not all wagging is friendly), perhaps looking at you with soft eyes – then you can slowly offer the dog your hand for investigation.

9. Let the dog sniff your hand, if she wants to, and then gently touch the dog on the shoulder, neck or chest, not the top of the head.

10. The dog will clearly tell you if she wants more interaction or if she is finished with you. Listen to her.

11. If at any time during the interaction the dog backs away, stop what you are doing.

If you take one thing away from this post, make it this: NEVER bend over and reach your out-stretched arm to a strange dog. Dogs will love you for it.


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

Thank you for this post, Dave! Let me ask you something else? How do you get your dog to "like" someone who did one of those things in the beginnning of their "relationship" and of course, doggies don't forget! 
When my dad, who is the most loving, friendliest and LOUDEST person you will ever know, first met Oliver, he tried to pick him up and got right in his face. Oliver growled and jumped back and now he will not go NEAR my dad.
It breaks my dad's heart because he calls our dogs "the granddogs" and wants them all to love him so much! Since then, he always gives him food, and we joke that Oliver "uses" papa for food, but then he will run away.
Can you ever "re-wind" so to speak that first impression if it wasn't a good one?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

tcollins said:


> Thank you for this post, Dave! Let me ask you something else? How do you get your dog to "like" someone who did one of those things in the beginnning of their "relationship" and of course, doggies don't forget!
> When my dad, who is the most loving, friendliest and LOUDEST person you will ever know, first met Oliver, he tried to pick him up and got right in his face. Oliver growled and jumped back and now he will not go NEAR my dad.
> It breaks my dad's heart because he calls our dogs "the granddogs" and wants them all to love him so much! Since then, he always gives him food, and we joke that Oliver "uses" papa for food, but then he will run away.
> Can you ever "re-wind" so to speak that first impression if it wasn't a good one?


Most certainly. Here's an article...http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/fearfulness


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Dave I read the article- actually got a lot out of the "off and sit" section. The part about fearfulness basically said you have to do it before your dog is 12 weeks! Oliver is 18 months!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

tcollins said:


> Thanks Dave I read the article- actually got a lot out of the "off and sit" section. The part about fearfulness basically said you have to do it before your dog is 12 weeks! Oliver is 18 months!


That means that the ideal time to teach this is early, because it is an age where the dog is more impressionable. It certainly is learned later ,but maybe not as easy. Anything as far as behavior modification is concerned is best done early early early.


----------



## anderson57 (Aug 2, 2011)

1. Neglect to ask the dog’s person for permission to meet their dog. GUILTY

2. Reach over the dog’s head and pat, pat, pat. GUILTY

3. Put your face up close to the dog’s face and coo, “Gimme a kiss.” GUILTY.

4. Spot a dog you want to meet, make direct, unblinking eye contact, and quicken your step as you walk directly toward the dog while making high- pitched vocalizations. GUILTY

5. You see an irresistible bundle of fur and walk up to the dog from the rear and enthusiastically rub his or her cute little tush. GUILTY

6. Approach a dog by looking directly at her and as you near with your arms extended clap, clap, clap your hands or click your fingers right at the dog’s face. GUILTY

7. You see a sweet dog laying down. You crouch over at the waist, outstretch your arm and very slowly slink toward the dog while looking directly into her eyes. GUILTY

8. Assume that because you love dogs, all dogs love you, too, and that you possess a special affinity for dogs and they with you, and therefore, you can forego the formalities that ordinary humans should observe. GUILTY


----------

